# New violadude original



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I just finished my first song! That is, my first piece for voice and piano (soprano). This song is a song about fools by fools.

Here are the lyrics, I will try to divide them as clear as I can so that you can tell where the lyrics occur in the music since the midi doesn't sing words. I wrote them myself by the way soooo they aren't that good lol

Chorus:
The foolish man
thinks he knows about the world at hand
prides himself on having knowledge
superior to all his friends

verse 1:
And war is a terrible thing
but peace is for sissies as well
I'd rather their people died
than those of our own country

Chorus:
The foolish man
is not interested in facts or truths
does not want an education
wallowing in all his ignorance

Verse 2 (D major):
Science be damned now
they are lying straight to all of us
Evolution does not exist in the least

If you do not believe in the one god that I do
You're evil....and....doomed.....(silence)
repent and you might be saved today

(angry piano interlude)

Chorus:
The foolish man
will not change his mind for anyone
their defense is rather pathetic
to them ignorance is bliss, the fools

(slow)
perhaps ignorance is truly bliss......

(really fast, 3/4)

Well whatever
Why should I care?
They're all fools
I know I am right and they are oh so very wrong!

The basic idea here is that in the chorus the singer criticizes what he/she perceives to be as foolish qualities. However in the verses, he/she proceeds to say something foolish. The singer is directed to sing as sincerely as possible in the verses, however the music is goofy and satirical sounding throughout creating the effect of dramatic irony. In other words the singer is unaware that he/she is the fool that he/she is singing about, but the music (and hopefully the audience) is not.


__
https://soundcloud.com/violadude%2Fplight-of-the-foolish-man


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I clicked on the link but it says that the page cannot be found


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Fixed! Sorry about that.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Yay! I finally get to hear the whole thing! You really have quite a flair for mixed neoclassicism and Prokofiev-esque sounds. It has a good overall structure, and a lovely coda. Keep it up, you are a great composer!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Yay! I finally get to hear the whole thing! You really have quite a flair for mixed neoclassicism and Prokofiev-esque sounds. It has a good overall structure, and a lovely coda. Keep it up, you are a great composer!


Thanks man! Means a lot.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, thanks for the ENTERTAINMENT! Even without the context, one could tell it was dripping with satire, and the humor, bald enough without being 'cartoon music,' is a very difficult thing to pull off in music. Congratulations. I think it is safe to say you are pursuing the right course


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Well, thanks for the ENTERTAINMENT! Even without the context, one could tell it was dripping with satire, and the humor, bald enough without being 'cartoon music,' is a very difficult thing to pull off in music. Congratulations. I think it is safe to say you are pursuing the right course


Yay! Thanks 

Ya the mood was pretty obvious. Maybe I just have a habit of over explaining things.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Holy, PetrB (or should that be Holy Petrb) complimented you. You've officially made it, violadude.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Holy, PetrB (or should that be Holy Petrb) complimented you. You've officially made it, violadude.


My thoughts exactly. :lol:


----------

